# Metal Lath on block



## Elyrain

The best tool to use for this is a Hilti fast track, the gas powered one. It's not nearly as violent a shot as a powder gun. This is an awesome tool to install stucco trim, corner aid, mil cor, exp joints, ect. on masonry or concrete walls.


----------



## jomama

Elyrain said:


> The best tool to use for this is a Hilti fast track, the gas powered one. It's not nearly as violent a shot as a powder gun. This is an awesome tool to install stucco trim, corner aid, mil cor, exp joints, ect. on masonry or concrete walls.


I have the "Powers Fast Track" something-or other, and I'd agree. Wish I had bought the Hilti in hindsight, but the Power's was already $800, can't imagine how expensive the Hilti is.

The benefit to these over the Senco is that you can shoot nails long enough to fasten 2x material with the same gun...........


----------



## Stone

Looks like maybe a new toy is in my future. Maybe I worry too much but is it a concern with some of these methods that the fastener isn't galvanized or coated? We all know or should know that moisture gets into the wall. I know from personal experience (not my f-up though, I just redid it) that the old black painted lath fails in about 5 years. So what happens eventually with a stub nail? It will certainly take longer then five years but when will it rust out and should this be a worry? Of course a good point could be made that all thin veneer is going to fail way before full thickness veneer or structural stone. Galvanized fasteners and flashing will all rust. Holy Crap! If I go on I won't be working because everything will have to be stainless or titanium or something better.


----------



## CJKarl

I have pulled hardened nails (ramset brand I believe ) that were 25 years old and still shiny.


----------

